# feeding bacon to pigs



## chunkydunk (Dec 13, 2009)

ok I wouldnt actually do this but it was brought up by my 7 yr old daughter. She said "if we put egg shells and all leftover food in the slop,and add old bacon would make the pigs make extra crispy bacon"?can anyone help with this? I told her no it wouldnt work but she doesnt belive me.


----------



## gaited horse (Dec 15, 2009)

chunkydunk said:
			
		

> ok I wouldnt actually do this but it was brought up by my 7 yr old daughter. She said "if we put egg shells and all leftover food in the slop,and add old bacon would make the pigs make extra crispy bacon"?can anyone help with this? I told her no it wouldnt work but she doesnt belive me.


I have heard and read that giving any pig meat can and will make mean. Also a law was passed that made it illegal to give any pig meat unlless it's cooked a certin tempature for a certin time and compressed a certin way. And no egg shells won't make bacon crisper but my pigs do like whole eggs.


----------



## mully (Dec 15, 2009)

No ...You have to fry more for extra crispy


----------



## no nonsense (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh boy. Feeding a pig meat will in no way make it mean. It's never a good idea to feed any animal the meat from it's own species, or even closely related species. This is how they think that mad cow disease was passed, by using meat and bone meal from infected cattle in cattle feed. True, the prion that causes it does behave in ways which most other disease causing organisms do not, and it survives heating and processing, but to be on the safe side, you still should not feed an animal meat from it's own species.

Most pigs do like eggs, but when feeding them raw, most of their nutritional value is wasted. Most animals cannot easily digest raw eggs. To get the most benefit, eggs should be cooked first. Boiled whole and fed, shells and all is the easiest way.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL that is funny for a small kid to say if you feed bacon to a hog will it make it crispy


I never feed slop or anything other than hog chow.

we sell meat.  adding slop etc only changes the taste of the meat and  I need consistant taste for farm products I produce.

A hog will eat a human.  Simple as that.  Hogs will eat anything that is meat and yup it changes the taste of the pork and yup they are cannibals also.


----------

